

Ask HN: Karma thresholds? - eof

As a relative newb, I have noticed that there are apparently karma thresholds for upvoting/downvoting, and (yay) changing the color of the top bar without a script.<p>Just curious if these are published anywhere (I found some numbers from well over a year ago that are apparently no longer accurate).
======
bradly
I do not know the answer, but threshholds are adjusted as the amount of karma
in the system increases. Although I do not if the threshold must be changed
manually or if it is set to a percentage of the the overall karma.

~~~
eof
Yeah I did see some reference to that as well, which certainly makes sense.
Karma inflation, it was called.

